# Muuusssstttt goooo fishinggggg ahhhhhh



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

I am having transportation issues, so I am looking for someone who might be willing to allow a tag along. I am in the myrtle grove area.

I am hoping to get into some edible fish. I have medium and light fishing gear. My heavy pole is in Montana.


If you have a boat and could use a little help with some manual labor, I would be willing to do that in trade for a boating expedition.

Text me, 6126199


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

175 views and no one said anything, Ouch


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Would help you out but I'm stuck inland.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well if you like to surf fish you're welcome to join us..Just pm and we can work out the ride issue..


----------

